# Resident Archery Deer



## AK_Taxidermist (Oct 3, 2012)

Greetings!

I have a question I have attempted to find the answer for on-line, but for whatever reason, I'm just not seeing it. How many deer can a resident ND bowhunter harvest? I know from stories I've read that firearms tags are greatly reduced this year, but that archery hunting numbers might be up as a result. Also, are resident bowhunter tags sold over the counter?

Thanks in advance to those who respond.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Resident bow tags are sold over the counter. You are limited to 1 tag and it is for any deer. That is, whitetail or mule deer, buck or doe, whatever you decide to take. You could also fill your rifle season tag using your bow, but you would be restricted to the unit and deer type that the tag is for and you have to do it during the rifle season.

Find the regs here: http://gf.nd.gov/regulations-hunting-fi ... egulations

huntin1


----------

